# You cant pick you family



## LONELY IN VA (Aug 23, 2012)

I am one of 6 siblings, I'm the fourth. We were all very close, before my mother died. My younger sisters husband slept with our neice, even though it has been over 20 years. Since he has hit on me and my other neices other women that worked with us. My family and I dont say anything to her because its her life, and if she stay with him after that nothing he does affects her.
Here is the problem over the couse of 20 ys me and my family have sit back talk about him and her behind their back about how low down he is.
My 2 oldest neices is where I get most of my information, 
he possiably has a child somewhere.
Last year we had a death in our family, sitting there in the same room with my family and looking at my brother-in-law which was the first time in over 5 yrs that we have been in the same room.
I suddenly got disgusted in watching my family, I felt we were so 2 faced and wrong for sitting around laughing and talking after we all the night before talked @*$^ about him.
The following week, I mentioned to my daughter who is 32, 
"that the next time he mess with me I'm telling my sister"
well my daughter went and told my sister, she asked me why,
I told her everthing from him hitting on us to him getting caught in the park getting oral sex and the possiblity of him having a child.
In short my sister hates me, my neices dogged me out for saying anything, they even started talking @#*# about me.
Is it wrong of me to feel like they turned their back on me for not standing up and being real?
Its been 1 yr. me and my family do see or speak

Was I wong?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

If what you told her was the truth as you know it you weren`t wrong.

Not your fault she`;s to stupid to keep from shooting the messenger.

Also, your title is wrong you can indeed pick your family.
It`s actually pretty easy.


----------



## LONELY IN VA (Aug 23, 2012)

tacoma- Thanks!!!!It was all true, but I feel guilty for destroying our relationship. 
But then I don't like them for turning their backs on me.


----------

